# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Paraguana Ι [SpeedrunnerII,Tallink Autoexpress4,St Matthew,Stena Pegasus,Pegasus One]

## Maroulis Nikos

Με σημαία της Κύπρου θα είναι το speed Runner II σύμφωνα με σημερινό δημοσίευμα της Ναυτεμπορικής.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια ξέρουμε ?
αυτό που είδα είναι ότι θα ξεκινάει απο Πειραιά στις 06:50 και θα φτάνει στις 10:40  στην Νάξο δύσκολο δρομολόγιο.

----------


## Bari_Express

12 Ιουλιου ξεκιναει. Εκεινο που ξερω παντως ειναι οτι οι κρατησεις του για Παροναξια ειναι τραγικοτερες απο του Αιολου

----------


## parianos

τι θελεις να πεις οτι "οι κρατησεις του ειναι τραγικοτερες απο τον Αιολο" αυτο δεν το καταλαβα καλα. μπορεις να το εξηγησεις λιγο πιο καθαρα.

----------


## Paralia

Η αλήθεια είναι πως ούτε εγώ κατάλαβα το παραπάνω σχόλιο:

Πως γίνεται να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα για τις κρατήσεις ενός πλοίου, τα πλάνα του οποίου μόλις άνοιξαν, ενώ τα δρομολόγια του ξεκινούν σε δύο εβδομάδεςΠως μπορείς να συγκρίνεις τις κρατήσεις δύο πλοίων, όταν για κάτι τέτοιο χρειάζεται πρόσβαση σε στοιχεία που και οι δύο εταιρίες δυσκολεύονται να επεξεργαστούν τόσο γρήγορα, πόσο μάλλον να συγκρίνουν.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μήπως είναι πολύ νωρίς για συμπεράσματα

----------


## vassilisman

pantes to ploio einai poly kalo . 3 fores taxidepsa me ayto kai einai poly sympathitiko. oxi kati to teleio alla axioprepestato..

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> pantes to ploio einai poly kalo . 3 fores taxidepsa me ayto kai einai poly sympathitiko. oxi kati to teleio alla axioprepestato..


 
πές μας περισσότερα ....


εγώ που μίλησα με κάποιους ανθρώπους απο Δυτικές Κυκλάδες έχουν σε μεγαλύτερη εκτίμηση το Ι απο το ΙΙ .

----------


## vassilisman

na sas diafwtisw tote !  :Razz:      kai tis 3 fores poy taxidepsa <ioynio 2 kai ioylio 1 >  exw na pw ta exis :  to ploio apo ta xytita einai ikanopoiitikotato <an aki eixe kosmo kai sta limani ypirxan kathysteriseis , to kalypse 100% sto taxidi>  episis, .. to plirwma eygenikotato, oi xwroi katharoi .. ayto poy proswpika me "xalaei" <sic!>  einai to oti den mporeis na vgeis exw giati den exei xwroys . ena allo - sto ploio einai oti den yparxoyn arketes prizes kai an exeis na kaneis doyleia sto laptop ... thelei tyxi !


genika to thewrw ena poly kalo ploio , vevaia ayto einai proswpiki kai mono krisi

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο κεφάλι της Καραϊσκάκη. Ξέρει κανείς το τι μέλη γενέσθαι? Το περίεργο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι και τα 2 πλοία της εταιρίας δέν σβήνουν ούτε κάν το βράδυ

----------


## SteliosK

Kατα τη διάρκεια του σημερινού δοκιμαστικού..

sk_3175.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Τελικα υπαρχει κανενα νωτερο για το ταχυπλοο. Πουληθηκε η εχει χαλασει η πωληση του

----------


## apollonas

τελικα τι γινεται με το sp 2 πουληθηκε η χαλασε?το sp 3 τι δρομολογια προκειται να κανει φετοσ ξερει κανεισ?

----------


## speedrunner

Το ταχύπλοο έχεις πλέον αφαιρεθεί από τον στόλο της εταιρίας στο site της.

----------


## apollonas

Αρα τελος και γι' αυτο μας φευγει στα ξενα......Με το SP 3 τι γινεται?πουληθηκε και αυτο?ετσι λενε οι κακες γλωσσες....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ότι αφαιρέθηκε από το site της εταιρίας του, δεν σημαίνει κάτι το ιδιαίτερο κατά την άποψη μου. Το πλοίο είναι ανενεργό ούτως ή άλλως τα τρία τουλάχιστον τελευταία χρόνια, και δεν είναι δα η πρώτη φορά που βλέπουμε εταιρία να καθυστερεί να ενημερώσει το site της (είτε γενικά, είτε ειδικά με τα πλοία του στόλου της).

Το θέμα είναι να ξεκολλήσει το πλοίο κάποια στιγμή από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και να αναχωρήσει για το εξωτερικό ώστε να έχουμε κάτι το βέβαιο. Μάλιστα απορώ με την θέση που καταλαμβάνει τόσο καιρό στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι, μπροστά ακριβώς από το υπουργείο, και πως δεν είχε παραπονεθεί ακόμα κανένας υπουργός - πολιτικάντης - .....μεγαλοπαράγων για την θέα που του στερεί !!!!!

----------


## leo85

Εν τέλη τη έχει γη νι με το πλοίο πουλήθηκε η όχι ??????

Speedrunner II 28-3-2015.gif

28-3-2015

----------


## dionisos

> Εν τέλη τη έχει γη νι με το πλοίο πουλήθηκε η όχι ??????
> 
> Speedrunner II 28-3-2015.gif
> 
> 28-3-2015


Τελικα μαλλον θα πρεπει να απευθυνθουμε σε χαρτοριχτρα μιας και κανενας δεν γνωριζει για το μελλον του

----------


## dionisos

Στο ΑΙΣ τωρα κοντα στο πλοιο βρισκονται δυο πυμουλκα τα ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ Χ και ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΧVII. Μηπως θαγινει καμμια κινηση. Καποιος απο Πειραια αν μπορει να μας πει. Βεβαια μπορει να ειναι και για αλλο σκοπο

----------


## dionisos

Συνεχεια του προηγουμενου ποσταρισματος πραγματι εχουν παρει το ταχυπλοο απ'οτι φαινεται και το οδηγουν εξω απο το λιμανι με κατευθυνση τον διαυλο

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Χρήστος  Χ όπως δείχνει το AIS του, το πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς στον κόλπο των Αμπελακίων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SPEEDRUNNER II όσο φαίνεται, φωτογραφημένο στις 04-04-2015 στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς στα Αμπελάκια ....που το έχουν πάει.

SPEEDRUNNER II 44 04-04-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To SPEEDRUNNER II φωτογραφημένο στις 13-10-2015 στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια που βρίσκεται. Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι έχει πουληθεί .....μάλλον στο Μαρόκο και κατά τις 15/11 θα φύγει. Ίδωμεν αν βγουν αληθινές οι πληροφορίες μου.

SPEEDRUNNER-II-46-13-10-2015.jpg 
στη θέση που ήταν στην προηγούμενη φωτο μου, τώρα είναι το ΙΙΙ και κάνουν δουλειές.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ταχύπλοο απ' τις 18 έως τις 21 Ιανουαρίου θα βρεθεί στη μικρή πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος, ενώ αναμένεται να μετονομαστεί σε Paraguana I.

----------


## pantelis2009

Παρ' όλο που από το πρωί είχε ανοίξει το AIS του και έγραφε για δοκιμαστικό στο Σαρωνικό.....δεν έκανε τίποτε ...τελικά. 
Παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου (χθεσινή φωτο) με το παλαιό του όνομα.

SPEEDRUNNER-II-47-22-12-2015.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Εκλεισε περιπου πανω απο χρονο με το φευγει δεν φευγει και ακομη δεν ξερουμε την τυχη του.

----------


## andria salamis

Ανέβηκε στην Μικρή Δεξαμενή στο Πέραμα, φωτο απο Κυνόσουρα.

DSC_0192.JPG

----------


## andria salamis

29-01-16 βγηκε απο την δεξαμενή φρεσκοβαμμένο,και με νέο όνομα PARAGUANA I.
To εβγαλαν τα ρυμουλκα Christos vi & vii

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα στην παλαιά του θέση μετά το δεξαμενισμό του, με το νέο του όνομα και τα νέα του σινιάλα στη μπάντα.
Από χθές δε γράφει στο AIS του .....ότι θα κάνει δοκιμαστικό στον Σαρωνικό, αλλά δεν έχει κινηθεί. 

PARAGUANA-I-48-02-02-2016.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το πλοίο έχει αναμένω το ΑΙΣ και γράφει δοκιμαστικό σαρωνικός.??????

----------


## pantelis2009

Μέρες το βγάζει αυτό.......αλλά δεν έχει κινηθεί ακόμη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον στο AIS εμφανίζεται με το νέο του όνομα Paraguana I και σημαία Belize.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σημαία ολίγον της πλάκας γιά το ταξίδι παραλαβής.

----------


## despo

> Σημαία ολίγον της πλάκας γιά το ταξίδι παραλαβής.


Ειναι βέβαια σημαία ευκαιρίας, ομως έχω παρατηρήσει οτι τα περισσότερα πλοία που φεύγουν αγορασμένα απο άλλους πλοιοκτήτες υψώνουν στην αρχή τέτοιες σημαίες και μετά τις ... τοπικές.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ειναι βέβαια σημαία ευκαιρίας, ομως έχω παρατηρήσει οτι τα περισσότερα πλοία που φεύγουν αγορασμένα απο άλλους πλοιοκτήτες υψώνουν στην αρχή τέτοιες σημαίες και μετά τις ... τοπικές.


Mα αυτό ακριβώς γράφω κ συνήθως γίνεται όταν το ταξίδι είναι μεγάλο κ μιά εξειδικευμένη εταιρεία (αυνήθως η Redwise) ανααμβάνει όλη την διαδικασία γιά να το παραδώσει με χαμηλό κόστος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα P/K Μεγαλόχαρη X & VI είναι κοντά στο πλοίο. Πιστεύω ότι θα βγει δοκιμαστικό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι την άλλη βδομάδα θα βγει δοκιμαστικό. Τελικά δεν μετακίνησαν αυτό το πλοίο, αλλά το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι περισσότερα στο θέμα του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το PARAGUANA I φωτογραφημένο εχθές 13-02-2016 στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου που βρίσκεται, ενώ το συνεργείο ετοιμάζεται να γράψει την νέα του εταιρεία στη μπάντα.

PARAGUANA-I-51-13-02-2016.jpg

----------


## flash13

η νεα του εταιρια εχει γραφτει απο την εποχη που ηταν στην δεξαμενη....το μεγεθος αλλαξανε οπως φαινεται...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Paraguana I για δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα. Έφτασε μέχρι την Αίγινα και η ταχύτητα του έφτασε έως 26,5 μίλια. Πιστεύω ότι σύντομα θα ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι του για Ν. Αμερική.

----------


## dionisos

Απ'οτι φαινεται στο ΑΙΣ απεπλευσε απο την Σαλασμινα. Αυτην την ωρα εξω απο τον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ με προορισμο την ΜΑΛΤΑ. Δ εν γνωριζω αν ειναι για αναχωρηση η για δοκιμαστικο.Παντως καλο ταξειδι να εχει πλοιο και πληρωμα

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο όπως φαίνεται αναχώρησε όπως είπες για Μάλτα. Σήμερα το πρωί μου έκανε εντύπωση που έλειπε από μπροστά του το Αλκυόνη και το φωτογράφησα.
Απ' ότι βλέπω στις μπάντες του γράφει HELLENIC............ Ξέρει κανείς κάτι??? 

PARAGUANA-I-52-25-05-2016.jpg

----------


## dionisos

> Το πλοίο όπως φαίνεται αναχώρησε όπως είπες για Μάλτα. Σήμερα το πρωί μου έκανε εντύπωση που έλειπε από μπροστά του το Αλκυόνη και το φωτογράφησα.
> Απ' ότι βλέπω στις μπάντες του γράφει HELLENIC............ Ξέρει κανείς κάτι??? 
> 
> PARAGUANA-I-52-25-05-2016.jpg


 Εχει ναυλωθει απο την HELLENIC  και παει για ΑΖΟΡΕΣ μαζι με το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ .

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Oπότε το ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ δεν πάει Αζόρες.Άλλωστε μέχρι τελευταία δεν βλέπαμε καμιά κίνηση πάνω σ'αυτό.

----------


## dionisos

Το ταχυπλοο τωρα εξω απο τον λιμενα της VALETTA. Μπορουμε να παρακολουθησουμε την εισοδο στο λιμανι στο skyline web/malta/valetta harbour

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο μόλις έφτασε στη Λισαβόνα. καλή σεζόν σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το Paraguana I για δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα. Έφτασε μέχρι την Αίγινα και η ταχύτητα του έφτασε έως 26,5 μίλια. Πιστεύω ότι σύντομα θα ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι του για Ν. Αμερική.


Το πλοίο τελείωσε τα δρομολόγια του στις Αζόρες και εχθές το απόγευμα ξεκίνησε από το Ponto Delgada που ήταν δεμένο με προορισμό όπως λέει στο AIS το CAPE VERDE και στη συνέχεια να περάσει τον Ατλαντικό για να παραδοθεί όπως έχουμε γράψει στη Ν. Αμερική και συγκεκριμένα στη Βενεζουέλα.
Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## avvachrist

Έτσι ακριβώς και μάλιστα κυκλοφορεί και βίντεο στο διαδίκτυο που το ταχύπλοο αποχαιρετά με περιστροφή και σφυρίγματα μέσα στο λιμάνι και το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ να ανταποδίδει!

----------


## dionisos

Το ταχυπλοο εφθασε στο AMUAY BAY της Βενεζουελας.

----------

